# Grass Clippings



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Most everything you read says to mulch your grass clippings as it is good for your yard but I notice most of you catch them. What do you guys recommend? Are there different situations where you would do something different? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Kballen11 said:


> Most everything you read says to mulch your grass clippings as it is good for your yard but I notice most of you catch them. What do you guys recommend? Are there different situations where you would do something different? Thanks in advance!


A lot of it depends on how low you are mowing. Some of these guys are mowing at 0.25" or less, and grass clippings will be much more noticeable than someone mowing at 1" or higher.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't catch mine. Couple of reasons.

1. with the roller I have on my reel the basket no longer fits right. 
2. the basket on the front makes it awkward trying into corners.
3. I don't want to.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I collect because the clippings gather together after large storms. More benefit in not having to clean that up than in the extras I get from recycling the clippings.


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> I collect because the clippings gather together after large storms. More benefit in not having to clean that up than in the extras I get from recycling the clippings.


+ 1

After heavy storms I see clumps of clippings everywhere on the lawn and if you leave them there they kill the grass underneath it.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> I collect because the clippings gather together after large storms. More benefit in not having to clean that up than in the extras I get from recycling the clippings.


I have been noticing this in my lawn as well. It seems like Houston has been getting HEAVY rain lately, and I always have what appears to be a small grass clipping beaver dam in my lawn afterward.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

WBrown999 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > I collect because the clippings gather together after large storms. More benefit in not having to clean that up than in the extras I get from recycling the clippings.
> ...


Yep, exactly. Just as @gardencityboy said, get them up quickly or the grass underneath will die.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Mow low....catch. Mow tall.... Mulch IMO

Tall or short I do not like the yellow look of the clippings laying on the lawn a few days later.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

uhhhh... now you all have me contemplating catching clippings.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> uhhhh... now you all have me contemplating catching clippings.


First world problems?


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> > uhhhh... now you all have me contemplating catching clippings.
> ...


Catching grass clippings, cleaning the hot tub.... life is tough.  I truly am thankful for these first world problems!

But seriously, the main reason is the basket I have for my Trucut is the old metal one and it doesn't fit right with the reelroller installed. I'll have to look at it again. I don't mind the extra 3 minutes it would take, especially if it will help.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Last season was my first with a reel. I didn't catch for the first half of the year and then switched to catching. It just looks nicer and the kids brought less grass clippings into the house.

Although, I do not catch for a mow or two after in put down Milorganite. I feel that I'm wasting fertilizer when I do.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> > uhhhh... now you all have me contemplating catching clippings.
> ...


If you catch, then you should measure the volume and weight and track it. It is one of the best ways to see how the lawn is responding to nitrogen or pgr.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

My backyard has tons of old clippings from rotary mulch mowing the last 3 years. The wind blows them onto the back patio and they wind up in the house. I have noticed recently that more and more often I'm sweeping grass clipping off my floors.

I'm bagging now at least until the grass clippings get under control.


----------



## c0mical (Apr 8, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> My backyard has tons of old clippings from rotary mulch mowing the last 3 years. The wind blows them onto the back patio and they wind up in the house. I have noticed recently that more and more often I'm sweeping grass clipping off my floors.
> 
> I'm bagging now at least until the grass clippings get under control.


This is a really good reason to bag. My labradoodle tracks in enough grass in her hair that I will continue bagging for now. Milo 4 lyfe.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

This will be the first year I use a reel mower and I'm thinking about bagging. How much could I expect to pick up on a weekly basis 8000 sq ft. lawn at "1 inch HOC


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

rhanna said:


> This will be the first year I use a reel mower and I'm thinking about bagging. How much could I expect to pick up on a weekly basis 8000 sq ft. lawn at "1 inch HOC


Honestly, it depends on your frequency of mowing. If you're mowing every other day, not much, but every 3-4 days, a bit more. I'd estimate that when I'm mowing the 8K of viable grass that's growing in my lot, I get about 5-8 gallons of clippings.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I rarely bag after the full green up is complete in the spring. I do plan to collect more this season... However... when it's hitting 90+ and I start sweating before my mower has even started... things change.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If I mow often enough I'm taking off very little and the clippings go right down in and I never see them. Problem is I usually don't mow often enough :lol:


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...I get about 5-8 gallons of clippings.


Never thought I would see clippings measured in gallons lol


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> However... when it's hitting 90+ and I start sweating before my mower has even started... things change.


 :lol: This is me but I try and power through to collect. I complain about it being too cold for the grass to go but when it's hot I can walk outside for 1 minute without sweating :roll:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

rhanna said:


> This will be the first year I use a reel mower and I'm thinking about bagging. How much could I expect to pick up on a weekly basis 8000 sq ft. lawn at "1 inch HOC


Will you be using PGR? If you are not then mowing once a week may not be enough and you will have a lot of clippings


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I started collecting the clippings last year and have really enjoyed the after appearance as there are a lot less clippings on the lawn. For me and my 8K of lawn it doesn't really take much longer to collect them. I usually mow at least twice a week and in conjunction with PGR, I usually only have to empty the collection bin 5-6 times during the mow. I also have a 96 gallon trash bin from the city just for yard waste and it will generally hold all my clippings for the week.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Does anyone collect and manage clippings at a large scale here? Other than than my trash bermuda clippings are tough to burn and I don't have the setup to try to compost them. Wondering if anyone else picks them up and found a way to deal with the volume generated by yards that get triplex mowing.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I had to quit collecting due to not having a good way to dispose of the clippings constantly. No compost heap, no trash pickup (that accepts yard waste) and no desire to make the trip to the dump 3x a week.

I cut and throw, no problems, keep the mowing frequency up and the lawn just eats the clippings for me. You'd be hard pressed to see any difference vs when I was collecting 100%.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

I mow and bag with the big mower and use the grass catcher every time on my reel mower. I'm kind of forced to on my new sod since there was an obscene amount of clipping on it from the farm.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Depends on my mood and weather, if its super wet or people are coming over ill put the catcher on. If not mulch it and get the most out of your products you apply.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> Does anyone collect and manage clippings at a large scale here? Other than than my trash bermuda clippings are tough to burn and I don't have the setup to try to compost them. Wondering if anyone else picks them up and found a way to deal with the volume generated by yards that get triplex mowing.


I've been triplex mowing every other day (.400 HOC) so far. We only have about about 2 of our 10 acres improved though so I'm able to dump my clippings in our woods.


----------

